# Where is all the 15w-40 motor oil?



## ValleyForge (Jun 12, 2022)

Anyone else having trouble finding it? I can find Rotella nowhere…was told at the one tractor shop that they stopped making it because there are no more supplies of the oil additive package in the Brandon economy…


----------



## sean donato (Jun 12, 2022)

Couldn't find Rotella recently either. No synthetic or Dino versions. Just got delvac and carried on with life.


----------



## ValleyForge (Jun 12, 2022)

sean donato said:


> Couldn't find Rotella recently either. No synthetic or Dino versions. Just got delvac and carried on with life.


Can’t find that either or Delo…that’s when I started wondering….


----------



## JRM (Jun 12, 2022)

Long time Mobil Delvac user here (not that there's any measurable difference in quality anymore). 

Speedway Motors has hard to beat pricing if you order enough to qualify for free shipping. Then take advantage of the Mobil rebates that take place a few times a year. Let me know if you want more info on the rebates. 










Mobil Delvac Extreme 122448 Premium Syn Diesel Oil, 15W-40 Case/4


Mobil Delvac Extreme 15W-40 is a high-performance synthetic diesel engine oil that helps to deliver extended performance for up to two times beyond OEM recommended oil drain intervals* for modern diesel engines operating in extreme conditions. Mobil Delvac Extreme 15W-40 is recommended for use...




www.speedwaymotors.com


----------



## ValleyForge (Jun 12, 2022)

JRM said:


> Long time Mobil Delvac user here (not that there's any measurable difference in quality anymore).
> 
> Speedway Motors has hard to beat pricing if you order enough to qualify for free shipping. Then take advantage of the Mobil rebates that take place a few times a year. Let me know if you want more info on the rebates.
> 
> ...


I found two now that I’m looking….but something is up because the price is nuts….drums are usually 20+% cheaper than gallon jugs….it’s such an everyday item I never had to shop for it on-line….

I usually buy name brands too and it doesn’t matter which one either…

I'm just starting to dig into this….


----------



## JRM (Jun 12, 2022)

How much are you looking to buy?

I just noticed I posted the Synthetic. Here is the 1300,









Mobil Delvac 1300 Super HD Syn Blend Diesel Oil 15W-40 4 Gal Case


Mobil Delvac 1300 Super 15W-40 is a high-performance synthetic blend diesel engine oil that helps to extend engine life for diesel vehicles and equipment used in on and off-highway applications. Mobil Delvac 1300 Super is biodiesel compatible* and is recommended for a wide range of heavy-duty...




www.speedwaymotors.com





Without knowing what you are looking for (conventional or synthetic) oil in general has certainly gone up. Pre pandemic the 1300 regular price was around $12-13 per gallon. If you catch Mobil's rebates which happen a few times a year they are good for up to $8 per gallon off (for synthetic).
It's a pretty good bargain.


----------



## ValleyForge (Jun 12, 2022)

JRM said:


> How much are you looking to buy?
> 
> I just noticed I posted the Synthetic. Here is the 1300,
> 
> ...


At least 2 drums….I’m on the last pre-pandemic drum…lol


----------



## ValleyForge (Jun 12, 2022)

it’s not very clear what is going on….i haven’t been following it since I had enough on hand…..









Why is there a shortage of 15W40 engine oil? Oil Specs shortage


Rotella 15W40 Updated PRICE LIST $599.00 / 55 Gallon Drum Rotella T Diesel Oil, these large quantities cannot be stored so the refinery capacity is reduced. This means that other refinery products, including the raw materials for producing base oil for lubricants, are in short supply.




buysinopec.com


----------



## JRM (Jun 12, 2022)

I listened to that on C-SPAN a few weeks ago. Alarming is an understatement. The DEF shortage will probably be the first to bite us as a nation. 
Drums kinda makes it a local sale. At least from an economic perspective. Good luck.


----------



## Bill G (Jun 12, 2022)

JRM said:


> Long time Mobil Delvac user here (not that there's any measurable difference in quality anymore).
> 
> Speedway Motors has hard to beat pricing if you order enough to qualify for free shipping. Then take advantage of the Mobil rebates that take place a few times a year. Let me know if you want more info on the rebates.
> 
> ...


No offense but I believe he was looking to buy it in a bit bigger quantity that 1 gallon jugs. In general 55 gallon drums although I have bought a lot a 5 gallon buckets


----------



## JRM (Jun 12, 2022)

Yes we have established that. He didn't post an initial requested quantity and I am not psychic, so it got by me


----------



## Bill G (Jun 12, 2022)

JRM said:


> I am not psychic, so it got by me


Lots of things get by me unless they are bills, weeds, or bugs


----------



## ValleyForge (Jun 12, 2022)

JRM said:


> Yes we have established that. He didn't post an initial requested quantity and I am not psychic, so it got by me


No problem, it seems the oil is the problem, not the container anyway….retail jugs are the last to take the hit because of the markup.

from the article I posted it looks like the problem will only get worse until Q1 2023….prepare accordingly….


----------



## ValleyForge (Jun 12, 2022)

Bill G said:


> No offense but I believe he was looking to buy it in a bit bigger quantity that 1 gallon jugs. In general 55 gallon drums although I have bought a lot a 5 gallon buckets


I used to get pails by the pallet until I became aware I had a bucket hoarder problem…lol


----------



## JRM (Jun 12, 2022)

Mobil's rebates just ended but there will be more in the coming months. Something to consider if you get hard up in the future. 5 gallon pails may not be your preference but the pricing is very competitive if not better than 55 gallon drums if you take advantage of the rebate. 

A 5 gallon pail of Delvac 1300 at my local Tractor Supply shows in stock at $63. The rebate is good for $20 back per 5 gallon pail which puts you at less than $9/gallon. There is a limit which escapes me, but there are work arounds for this. Just gotta be a little creative


----------



## Captain Bruce (Jun 12, 2022)

ValleyForge said:


> Anyone else having trouble finding it? I can find Rotella nowhere…was told at the one tractor shop that they stopped making it because there are no more supplies of the oil additive package in the Brandon economy…


With your mentality, its likely a google search away....but wheres the fun in bashing the President in doing something that a teenager could do, for you.


----------



## ValleyForge (Jun 12, 2022)

Captain Bruce said:


> With your mentality, its likely a google search away....but wheres the fun in bashing the President in doing something that a teenager could do, for you.


You voted for this, didn’t you…lol


----------



## Campbellcontractlogging (Jun 12, 2022)

ValleyForge said:


> Anyone else having trouble finding it? I can find Rotella nowhere…was told at the one tractor shop that they stopped making it because there are no more supplies of the oil additive package in the Brandon economy…


Zero problems finding it in northern Arkansas ware you from?


----------



## Campbellcontractlogging (Jun 12, 2022)

Campbellcontractlogging said:


> Zero problems finding it in northern Arkansas ware you from? That’s what we use in the skidder for hydraulic fluid and I use it in my dirt bike bought a gallon 2 days ago


----------



## ValleyForge (Jun 12, 2022)

Campbellcontractlogging said:


> Zero problems finding it in northern Arkansas ware you from?


You might want to get a drum two….how much is a drum there?


----------



## Campbellcontractlogging (Jun 12, 2022)

ValleyForge said:


> You might want to get a drummer two….how much is a drum there?


Not sure but I’ve thought of it actually the other day gallon is 18$ and 3 gallon jugs are like 48$ I think.


----------



## SkyP (Jun 13, 2022)

JRM said:


> A 5 gallon pail of Delvac 1300 at my local Tractor Supply shows in stock at $63. The rebate is good for $20 back per 5 gallon pail which puts you at less than $9/gallon. There is a limit which escapes me, but there are work arounds for this. Just gotta be a little creative


Ordered 2 ea 2.5 gallon jugs of 15W-40 Delvac semi-synthetic from our local Tractor Supply a week or so back.
It was shown as in stock.
They canceled my order. No explanation.

Still shown as in stock.
Hmmm...maybe it was a glitch.

So I ordered it again.
They canceled my order.

Called store- they said they don't have it.
Still showed as in stock days later. 

Luckily I have 1 gallon of 5w-40, enough for one oil change in my Kubota.

Do not have the 14qts needed for my diesel pickup....thankfully it being a 96 I don't drive it much. Especially with that special FU diesel price now.


Tractor Supply is one screwed up place- tons of complaints on their web site about stuff like eye bolts not showing what length they are. I mean who needs to know what length eye bolts are....??
Some of the complaints about that in comments are years old...do they fix it? Hell No.

I like Rural King better but nearest one to me is 150 miles.


----------



## skeet88 (Jun 13, 2022)

ValleyForge said:


> I used to get pails by the pallet until I became aware I had a bucket hoarder problem…lol


And I thought I was the only one hoarding buckets.I do try to repurpose them though.Portable table,portable seat ,storing used oil for future brush pile fires,etc.


----------



## Dennbb (Jun 13, 2022)

ValleyForge said:


> Anyone else having trouble finding it? I can find Rotella nowhere…was told at the one tractor shop that they stopped making it because there are no more supplies of the oil additive package in the Brandon economy…


Depends on where you are I guess. I can still get it in BC.


----------



## JRM (Jun 13, 2022)

SkyP said:


> Ordered 2 ea 2.5 gallon jugs of 15W-40 Delvac semi-synthetic from our local Tractor Supply a week or so back.
> It was shown as in stock.
> They canceled my order. No explanation.
> 
> ...



My local store has had oil in stock pretty regularly throughout this whole ordeal. I don't bother ordering much online if there is something local like them.


----------



## Smitty Smithsonite (Jun 13, 2022)

Trucker guy I follow on TikTok bought a ton of Rotella from Russia - says they've got tons of it. We don't!

He was kidding, lol


----------



## JRM (Jun 13, 2022)

Smitty Smithsonite said:


> He was kidding, lol



Of course he was! China and N Korea is buying it all!


----------



## Campbellcontractlogging (Jun 13, 2022)

SkyP said:


> Ordered 2 ea 2.5 gallon jugs of 15W-40 Delvac semi-synthetic from our local Tractor Supply a week or so back.
> It was shown as in stock.
> They canceled my order. No explanation.
> 
> ...


I drive a 2005 Cummins and diesel go high enough I bought a dirt bike to go back and forth to the log woods.


----------



## ValleyForge (Jun 13, 2022)

Campbellcontractlogging said:


> I drive a 2005 Cummins and diesel go high enough I bought a dirt bike to go back and forth to the log woods.


I was going to sell my quad but I think I am keeping it for a,grocery getter now.….


----------



## Campbellcontractlogging (Jun 14, 2022)

ValleyForge said:


> I was going to sell my quad but I think I am keeping it for a,grocery getter now.….


Lol


----------



## Bill G (Jun 14, 2022)

I am not promoting nor discounting the rebates but here is a link if it is of any value although if you cannot buy it what good is a rebate............. https://www.mobil.com/en/lubricants/promotions


----------



## ValleyForge (Jun 23, 2022)

Just an update….









A Warning About the Coming Shortages of Diesel Fuel, Diesel Exhaust Fluid and Diesel Engine Oil


What I am about to share with you is a developing situation, and I hope to share more once the




americafirstreport.com


----------



## JRM (Jun 23, 2022)

That's not a very good update


----------



## Bill G (Jun 23, 2022)

No it most certainly is not.......


----------



## snobdds (Jun 23, 2022)

I have been able to find some T5 15w-40, but no T6 5w-40. I waited months to get some. Finally one day I went into Napa and they had some Valvoline Premium Blue 5w-40. Bought 10 gallons, enough to do my trucks and equipment for the year. It was relief I found some and now next year this time, I hope T6 is back in stock. 

I never thought in 2 years it would get this bad...


----------



## Bill G (Jun 23, 2022)

I will not speak to nor confirm it's actual availability but the local farm discount store shows it in stock


https://www.farmandfleet.com/s/?keyword=15w40+diesel+oil




https://www.farmandfleet.com/products/833803-shell-rotella-t5-synthetic-blend-15w40-engine-oil.html




https://www.farmandfleet.com/products/279563-shell-rotella-t-triple-protection-multi-grade-sae-15w40-conventional-diesel-engine-oil.html




https://www.farmandfleet.com/products/228820-mystik-55-gal-jt8-synthetic-blend-15w40-super-heavy-duty-diesel-engine-oil.html


----------



## stihl sawing (Jun 23, 2022)

The oil was hard to find for a while here, when i found it i bought several gallons of delvac and delo. so far the DEF is still plentiful here. does no good to stock up on it unless you use a lot of it. it has a shelf life.


----------



## BrettS (Jun 23, 2022)

You can thank you know who (the guy who falls off of his bike) for this situation....


----------



## ValleyForge (Jun 24, 2022)

BrettS said:


> You can thank you know who (the guy who falls off of his bike) for this situation....


There are vids circulating now of truckers on the east coast running out of juice at truck stops with no diesel….

it’s getting worse….


----------



## BrettS (Jun 24, 2022)

ValleyForge said:


> There are vids circulating now of truckers on the east coast running out of gas at truck stops with no diesel….
> 
> it’s getting worse….


"
For starters, there will be *no coal deliveries to the power plants* that generate electricity. So the power grid ceases to function.

That also means all the people with electric vehicles won’t be able to charge their cars.

No diesel = No electric vehicle charging.

With no electricity, ATMs won’t work and banks won’t function either. Nor will Point-Of-Sale retail systems at checkout counters. Credit cards won’t work either.

Without trucks or trains, there will be *no food deliveries* to grocery stores. No inventory at Wal-Mart. No lumber at Home Depot.

If this diesel engine oil situation is not somehow resolved, *Amazon.com will cease to function* because all the package carriers — UPS, Fedex, USPS, etc. — will not be able to move loads via roads or rail.

Even worse, without diesel engine oil, *all agriculture will grind to a halt* and the crops will rot in the fields.

There will be *no construction machinery *able to operate, since they’re all diesel engines.

And if your food facility is on fire and you dial 911, they won’t be able to send fire trucks because tire trucks run on diesel engines (as do most ambulances).

Many ships and boats also use diesel engines as well.

So a collapse of diesel engine oil, if it runs its course, leads to a total collapse of the economy".


----------



## dboyd351 (Jun 24, 2022)

the sky is falling


----------



## ValleyForge (Jun 24, 2022)

dboyd351 said:


> the sky is falling


Where?


----------



## Old-Feller (Jun 24, 2022)

Create a shortage and you can double or triple the price.


----------



## Bill G (Jun 24, 2022)

Yes indeed capitalism at it's finest


----------



## Tedster2 (Jun 24, 2022)

BrettS said:


> "
> For starters, there will be *no coal deliveries to the power plants* that generate electricity. So the power grid ceases to function.
> 
> That also means all the people with electric vehicles won’t be able to charge their cars.
> ...


Solar charges my car, lol


----------



## ValleyForge (Jun 24, 2022)

Tedster2 said:


> Solar charges my car, lol


How many days does it take,to charge?


----------



## Bill G (Jun 24, 2022)

ValleyForge said:


> How many days does it take,to charge?


Good question, If I was a betting man I would bet more than it takes to discharge


----------



## Bill G (Jun 24, 2022)

Bill G said:


> Yes indeed capitalism at it's finest


I just thought I would add that I have always been a big fan of capitalism.........that is untill it costs me


----------



## Bill G (Jun 24, 2022)

Smitty Smithsonite said:


> Trucker guy I follow on TikTok bought a ton of Rotella from Russia - says they've got tons of it. We don't!
> 
> He was kidding, lol


I know you were kidding but in theory it would be possible to truck it here from Russia. That Siberian road trip would be long and brutal but you could end up in Sarah Plain's yard and look at her fine body.


----------



## Bill G (Jun 24, 2022)

BrettS said:


> You can thank you know who (the guy who falls off of his bike) for this situation....


He is far from the only one but heck I have no issues placing some blame on dufus


----------



## Captain Bruce (Jun 24, 2022)

BrettS said:


> You can thank you know who (the guy who falls off of his bike) for this situation....


What a completely asinine thing to say.............


----------



## ValleyForge (Jun 24, 2022)

Captain Bruce said:


> What a completely asinine thing to say.............


What’s asinine about speaking the truth?


----------



## Captain Bruce (Jun 24, 2022)

Bill G said:


> He is far from the only one but heck I have no issues placing some blame on dufus


Yet another trumpet....


----------



## BrettS (Jun 24, 2022)

Captain Bruce said:


> What a completely asinine thing to say.............


We know who is an a.....


----------



## Bill G (Jun 24, 2022)

Captain Bruce said:


> Yet another trumpet....


I fully understand and accept that I am not the smartest guy in the world but your post truly confuses me. I would really appreciate YOU to explain why YOU chose to quote a post I made and respond with _"Yet another trumpet"_ I really do not know what a musical instrument has to do with anything I posted. If that is your extremely, odd-ball, off the wall attempt at trying to refer to me as a Donald Trump supporter then YOU NEED TO SUPPORT that with any post I have made in the 10,000 plus I made made over the last 20 years that CLEARLY and DIRECTLY supports President Trump's oil policies.


----------



## BrettS (Jun 24, 2022)

Bill G said:


> I fully understand and accept that I am not the smartest guy in the world but your post truly confuses me. I would really appreciate YOU to explain why YOU chose to quote a post I made and respond with _"Yet another trumpet"_ I really do not know what a musical instrument has to do with anything I posted. If that is your extremely, odd-ball, off the wall attempt at trying to refer to me as a Donald Trump supporter then YOU NEED TO SUPPORT that with any post I have made in the 10,000 plus I made made over the last 20 years that CLEARLY and DIRECTLY supports President Trump's oil policies.


Ole Captain Brucey is just a troll, Bill. Ignore him/her/it, I'm surprised the 'moderators' don't turf him out like they are itching to do to me. He/she/it is happy to pay increased prices on oil, fuel, chainsaws, food etc.


----------



## Bill G (Jun 25, 2022)

BrettS said:


> Ole Captain Brucey is just a troll, Bill. Ignore him/her/it, I'm surprised the 'moderators' don't turf him out like they are itching to do to me. He/she/it is happy to pay increased prices on oil, fuel, chainsaws, food etc.


Thank you Brett,

The simple fact is I like most others support and defend those folks they believe in BASED ON INDIVIDUAL items and criticize those items that those folks support that they do not personally support.. It is zero secret that I am a hardline conservative BUT that does not mean I do not believe in and support SOME of the other parties ideas. I guess I feel I am open-minded but align the most with one party. In ZERO WAY does that mean I support, condone or approve of ALL things they do. If we are talking about President Trump there is little to defend his completely ridiculous comments regarding ingesting bleach in regards to regards to COVID. 

Now does anyone think we are in a better place than we were 4 years ago?????????????????????????


----------



## cookies (Jun 25, 2022)

Im seeing a lack of gasoline engine oils on the shelf now..5w -30/20 10w-30


----------



## Bill G (Jun 25, 2022)

cookies said:


> Im seeing a lack of gasoline engine oils on the shelf now..5w -30/20 10w-30


That is just perfect...........I have a large mower that is a "fill it with oil and check the gas model"


----------



## DoubleDawg (Jun 25, 2022)

In April 2022 at Walmart in Red Bluff california I tried to return a 10-30 dino oil that I didn't think that I could use. Took over an hour and there is NO MORE code for that product in the Walmart database. This issue was WELL LOOKED AT. The dept manager speculated that all dino oil was fazed out - that only synthetics will be available at Walmart in the future. Of course I am not qualified to be relaying this (speaking for Walmart) but that moment happened.


----------



## Captain Bruce (Jun 25, 2022)

Captain Bruce said:


> What a completely asinine thing to say.............


Checked with all 3 local auto parts stores, as well as both TSC stores..........hundreds of qts. of 15W-40 oil available, here in Michigan...


----------



## ValleyForge (Jun 25, 2022)

Captain Bruce said:


> Checked with all 3 local auto parts stores, as well as both TSC stores..........hundreds of qts. of 15W-40 oil available, here in Michigan...


What do you use quarts for?


----------



## Bill G (Jun 25, 2022)

ValleyForge said:


> What do you use quarts for?


Good question....I have had a lot of oil burners and LEAKERS that needed a quart or two at a time but I cannot say I ever bought 15W40 in a quart bottle


----------



## Sierra_rider (Jun 25, 2022)

I can't find T5 15w-40 Rotella at any of the local places. I ended up getting some Delvac 15w-40 for the diesel. I like the T5 Rotella for the truck as well as my motorcycles. The T5 is actually a very good oil for wet clutch transmissions on dirtbikes and doesn't break down with heat like the T6 5w-40 does. I used the last of it on the gearbox of my 2 stroke, we'll see if I can find some more in the next 15 hours of riding time lol.


----------



## stihl sawing (Jun 25, 2022)

Sierra_rider said:


> I can't find T5 15w-40 Rotella at any of the local places. I ended up getting some Delvac 15w-40 for the diesel. I like the T5 Rotella for the truck as well as my motorcycles. The T5 is actually a very good oil for wet clutch transmissions on dirtbikes and doesn't break down with heat like the T6 5w-40 does. I used the last of it on the gearbox of my 2 stroke, we'll see if I can find some more in the next 15 hours of riding time lol.


That delvac will work good for your bike too, mine has 65 thousand miles on it. all it's ever had was delvac.


----------



## CDElliott (Jun 25, 2022)

Bill G said:


> Thank you Brett,
> 
> The simple fact is I like most others support and defend those folks they believe in BASED ON INDIVIDUAL items and criticize those items that those folks support that they do not personally support.. It is zero secret that I am a hardline conservative BUT that does not mean I do not believe in and support SOME of the other parties ideas. I guess I feel I am open-minded but align the most with one party. In ZERO WAY does that mean I support, condone or approve of ALL things they do. If we are talking about President Trump there is little to defend his completely ridiculous comments regarding ingesting bleach in regards to regards to COVID.
> 
> Now does anyone think we are in a better place than we were 4 years ago?????????????????????????


Trump did not say anything about ingesting bleach.








Did Trump recommend drinking 'bleach?'


Joe Biden claimed that President Trump recommended that people drink bleach to ward off COVID-19. That's not what Trump said.




www.wral.com


----------



## Bill G (Jun 26, 2022)

CDElliott said:


> Trump did not say anything about ingesting bleach.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


1. You apparently did not read what I wrote.
2. You did not even listen to the entire press conference. 
3. You apparently did not even watch the press conference and see watch the facial reactions from Dr Birx. 
You posted a link to a highly slanted site that took a took a sound bite from President Trump and Vice President Joe Biden and used it to try to back up a point. If you had actually done #1 and read what I wrote you would have seen that I am a HIGHLY conservative, Republican leaning man. I despise the liberal media for their complete mis-reporting of facts and sound bites. With that being said I have the same disdain for the hard line right wing media that has chosen to do no better and join the liberals down in the gutter of twists and sound bites.

Now back to the topic, What is diesel in your area???


----------



## BrettS (Jun 26, 2022)

Bill G said:


> 1. You apparently did not read what I wrote.
> 2. You did not even listen to the entire press conference.
> 3. You apparently did not even watch the press conference and see watch the facial reactions from Dr Birx.
> You posted a link to a highly slanted site that took a took a sound bite from President Trump and Vice President Joe Biden and used it to try to back up a point. If you had actually done #1 and read what I wrote you would have seen that I am a HIGHLY conservative, Republican leaning man. I despise the liberal media for their complete mis-reporting of facts and sound bites. With that being said I have the same disdain for the hard line right wing media that has chosen to do no better and join the liberals down in the gutter of twists and sound bites.
> ...


As if anything biden says is legit


----------



## Bill G (Jun 26, 2022)

BrettS said:


> As if anything biden says is legit


At what point have I ever said it was.............well unless when he was debating Hittleray


----------



## BrettS (Jun 26, 2022)

Bill G said:


> At what point have I ever said it was.............well unless when he was debating Hittleray


Who?.


----------



## Bill G (Jun 26, 2022)

biden


----------



## ValleyForge (Jun 26, 2022)

Bill G said:


> Good question....I have had a lot of oil burners and LEAKERS that needed a quart or two at a time but I cannot say I ever bought 15W40 in a quart bottle


Yep…I just fill a 2 gallon transfer bottle from the drum. Quart bottles will be the last of the available oil because the markup makes them too expensive for normal use, but even those will disappear.


----------



## coldfront1 (Jun 26, 2022)

Though most consumers shake their heads at the cost of gasoline and complain about the cost of filling up their car tanks, what they really should be worried about is the price of diesel. The U.S. economy runs on diesel. It’s what powers the container ships that bring goods from Asia and the trucks that collect goods from the ports and bring them to warehouses and then to your home. The farmers who grow the food you eat put diesel in their tractors to plow the fields, and the workers that bring construction equipment to build your home put diesel in their trucks.


----------



## Bearcreek (Jun 27, 2022)

coldfront1 said:


> Though most consumers shake their heads at the cost of gasoline and complain about the cost of filling up their car tanks, what they really should be worried about is the price of diesel. The U.S. economy runs on diesel. It’s what powers the container ships that bring goods from Asia and the trucks that collect goods from the ports and bring them to warehouses and then to your home. The farmers who grow the food you eat put diesel in their tractors to plow the fields, and the workers that bring construction equipment to build your home put diesel in their trucks.


Huh, first time poster and his/her entire post is a direct copy and paste of a paragraph from a Time magazine article. https://time.com/6182262/diesel-shortage-inflation/


----------



## Bill G (Jun 27, 2022)

That's interesting


----------



## sean donato (Jun 27, 2022)

You guys do realize there are a lot of good diesel engine oils out there? I'm a big fan of Rotella t6 myself, but the last oil I got was delvac full synthetic. We're not running out of oil. It's well known shell is having issues. 
Def is another issue, and a worrisome issue that even the epa has acknowledged.


----------



## ValleyForge (Jun 27, 2022)

sean donato said:


> You guys do realize there are a lot of good diesel engine oils out there? I'm a big fan of Rotella t6 myself, but the last oil I got was delvac full synthetic. We're not running out of oil. It's well known shell is having issues.
> Def is another issue, and a worrisome issue that even the epa has acknowledged.


No one said we are running out of oil…we are running out of the additive package used to make 15w-40 motor oil And thus 15w-40 motor oil is becoming difficult to find.


----------



## Bill G (Jun 27, 2022)

I do not think it is isolated just to Shell. Is it a "inflated/created" issue I do not know but appears to be affecting all brands not just Shell


----------



## cookies (Jun 27, 2022)

coldfront1 said:


> Though most consumers shake their heads at the cost of gasoline and complain about the cost of filling up their car tanks, what they really should be worried about is the price of diesel. The U.S. economy runs on diesel. It’s what powers the container ships that bring goods from Asia and the trucks that collect goods from the ports and bring them to warehouses and then to your home. The farmers who grow the food you eat put diesel in their tractors to plow the fields, and the workers that bring construction equipment to build your home put diesel in their trucks.


Container ships do not run on diesel, they run off a more oil and tar based fuel thats closer to raw crude. They also make up the vast majority of emissions generated by the internal combustion engine by more than double that of every on road vehicle in the world combined. Sadly that entire sector is completely ignored for their emissions with almost 0 regulations. Between container ships and jets they make up almost 90% of the total "carbon footprint" of engine emissions globally.


----------



## ValleyForge (Jun 27, 2022)

Bill G said:


> I do not think it is isolated just to Shell. Is it a "inflated/created" issue I do not know but appears to be affecting all brands not just Shell


I believe there are only two manufacturers of the additive package for 15w-40, Chevron is one and they say they won’t be able to make more until sometime Q12023…..


----------



## ValleyForge (Jun 27, 2022)

cookies said:


> Container ships do not run on diesel, they run off a more oil and tar based fuel thats closer to raw crude. They also make up the vast majority of emissions generated by the internal combustion engine by more than double that of every on road vehicle in the world combined. Sadly that entire sector is completely ignored for their emissions with almost 0 regulations. Between container ships and jets they make up almost 90% of the total "carbon footprint" of engine emissions globally.


Shipping can only use bunker oil in international,waters…they must switch to regulated diesel outside of those waters…it’s a regulatory nightmare….


----------



## Mad Professor (Jun 27, 2022)

local Walmart has rotella 15-40 in stock $14.30/gal


----------



## cookies (Jun 27, 2022)

ValleyForge said:


> Shipping can only use bunker oil in international,waters…they must switch to regulated diesel outside of those waters…it’s a regulatory nightmare….


Ship engines can operate off a few different types of fuel, they use bunker oil because its the cheapest fuel they can find not because it is required. It is also the most polluting form of fossil fuel known to man and is not regulated in international waters.


----------



## Lightning Performance (Jun 27, 2022)

Our Wallyworld has Supertec, Delvac and others including Rotella 15-40 but no 5 or 10 -30 to use in our older Camrys pre 2012 cars. No 0, 5 or 10 wt anything this past month.
Quakerstate cheapo was the only 10 - 30 around so I passed on everything but the 15-40 in 2.5 gallons.
Next time, maybe

2.5 and 5 gallon pails were available in truck oil only.


----------



## sawfarmer (Jun 27, 2022)

We are having a problem finding rotella t also .we are in newyork state .Also DEF is non existent as well.The prices of the gas and diesel are not helping things either.


----------



## ValleyForge (Jun 27, 2022)

cookies said:


> Ship engines can operate off a few different types of fuel, they use bunker oil because its the cheapest fuel they can find not because it is required. It is also the most polluting form of fossil fuel known to man and is not regulated in international waters.


Yep, like I said…

as for the most polluting form of energy, not by a long shot…


----------



## ValleyForge (Jun 27, 2022)

RED ALERT: Entire U.S. supply of diesel engine oil may be wiped out in 8 weeks… no more oil until 2023 due to “Force Majeure” additive chemical shortages | SGT Report







www.sgtreport.com


----------



## Lightning Performance (Jun 27, 2022)

DoubleDawg said:


> In April 2022 at Walmart in Red Bluff california I tried to return a 10-30 dino oil that I didn't think that I could use. Took over an hour and there is NO MORE code for that product in the Walmart database. This issue was WELL LOOKED AT. The dept manager speculated that all dino oil was fazed out - that only synthetics will be available at Walmart in the future. Of course I am not qualified to be relaying this (speaking for Walmart) but that moment happened.


Saw it happening here in the past week/month and wondered why the shelf labels disappeared. 

Just another bait and switch program to up pricing is how I'm seeing it.

We need smaller molecules in older designs to increase oil leaks.


----------



## Smitty Smithsonite (Jun 27, 2022)

cookies said:


> Container ships do not run on diesel, they run off a more oil and tar based fuel thats closer to raw crude. They also make up the vast majority of emissions generated by the internal combustion engine by more than double that of every on road vehicle in the world combined. Sadly that entire sector is completely ignored for their emissions with almost 0 regulations. Between container ships and jets they make up almost 90% of the total "carbon footprint" of engine emissions globally.


Probably #6 heavy bunker oil. Thick, stinky stuff ... at least before the stacks had $1M worth of scrubbers mandated inside them ...


----------



## BrettS (Jun 28, 2022)

Smitty Smithsonite said:


> Probably #6 heavy bunker oil. Thick, stinky stuff ... at least before the stacks had $1M worth of scrubbers mandated inside them ...


And the tanks have heaters inside them to heat it before being fed into the engine, you don't want to clean a tank out when it's cold, thick gloopy stuff.


----------



## ValleyForge (Jun 28, 2022)

I guess the MSM missed this….









EXCLUSIVE RESEARCH: Diesel engine oil additive manufacturers that have declared Force Majeure or experienced disrupted operations in 2022


In yesterday's article and podcast, I warned that the US supply of diesel engine oil faced a near-total wipeout in the next 8 weeks due to a supply chain shortage of chemical additives used to make diesel engine oil. The so-called "base oils" are not reportedly in short supply, but th




naturalnews.com


----------



## Bill G (Jun 28, 2022)

Well they miss a lot unless it is a made up scandal to discredit folks


----------



## Mad Professor (Jun 28, 2022)

I went to TSC and they only had 5 cartridges of grease on the shelf, real cheap$#!t and real expensive


----------



## ValleyForge (Jun 28, 2022)

Mad Professor said:


> I went to TSC and they only had 5 cartridges of grease on the shelf, real cheap$#!t and real expensive


I bought several cases red n tacky when I started the grease thread a few months ago…Lucas Blue high pressure no longer exists out there…

I don’t think the government is going to stop any time soon….


----------



## Bill G (Jun 28, 2022)

How in the hell is the country supposed to keep working every day without lubricant!!!! What's next greasing bearings with the tranny secretarys astro glide


----------



## stihl sawing (Jun 28, 2022)

It's all part of the plan to bring the country to it's knees.


----------



## stihl sawing (Jun 28, 2022)

With everything going on and the nation in full decline, all the dumbocrats ir worried about is Jan, 6th.


----------



## stihl sawing (Jun 28, 2022)

Haven't looked in a week but there was plenty of oil and def here. now it may be gone now.


----------



## Bill G (Jun 28, 2022)

I have not looked in the stores just online but I guess I need to look
I do not need DEF but the rest of the working world sure does


----------



## Mad Professor (Jun 28, 2022)

stihl sawing said:


> With everything going on and the nation in full decline, all the dumbocrats ir worried about is Jan, 6th.



No, they still want to kill babies and confiscate Americans firearms.

It's all a distraction from what Mr Potato head is doing/allowing to happen behind the scenes.......

How's the price of gas? People already forgot about that?
*
FJB!!!*


----------



## Bill G (Jul 8, 2022)

I was at the local farm store last week and checked the oil supply. I will not say they had plenty but they did have several brands of15w40 in 5gallon pails and smaller containers. They had Rotella and Delvac along with others. The 55 gallon drums were Mystik and a couple other off brands (no Mobil/Shell). I know right know their price a 5 gallons of Rotella is $100, Delvac is $90 and a 55 gallon drum of Mystik is $800. Steep difference. As for DEF they had plenty up to 55 gallon drums


----------



## Casawfan (Jul 8, 2022)

Yeah, T6 is difficult to find but its on amazon here and there for way more than before. 

For the same price now as T6 you can get 5-40 Schaeffers full syn.


----------



## Bill G (Jul 8, 2022)

stihl sawing said:


> It's all part of the plan to bring the country to it's knees.


The tranny secretary  Buttigieg would like that


----------



## sean donato (Jul 8, 2022)

ValleyForge said:


> No one said we are running out of oil…we are running out of the additive package used to make 15w-40 motor oil And thus 15w-40 motor oil is becoming difficult to find.


No everyone crying about one brand not being available. There's plenty of brands thats not Rotella on shelves. Like I said earlier, I too prefer the Rotella brand, but I got delvac because I couldn't get the Rotella. However since that comment was made the other week, I have been seeing less and less oil on the local shelves in general, and Dino oil seems to be going by the wayside fast. Tomorrow when I'm doing my running around in the morning I'm going to grab what I need for the escape and another 5 gal of delvac just to have on the shelf. I didn't think when I got the escape about what typenof oil it's supposed to use. Stupid 5w20 oil. Everything else is 15w40 or 10w30.


----------



## sean donato (Jul 8, 2022)

Lightning Performance said:


> Saw it happening here in the past week/month and wondered why the shelf labels disappeared.
> 
> Just another bait and switch program to up pricing is how I'm seeing it.
> 
> We need smaller molecules in older designs to increase oil leaks.


You realize thats not true anymore. I have a few old fe engines in 70s ford's that have never been rebuilt and run on synthetic oil with no leaks. When Ester was the predominant base for synthetic oils they would eat away at Ester based seals and cause leaks. Most synthetic oils available now don't use an ester base. By most, I mean it's actually really hard to find an engine oil with an Ester base stock. Most, if not all, use a super refined mineral oil base.


----------



## Bill G (Jul 8, 2022)

Casawfan said:


> Yeah, T6 is difficult to find but its on amazon here and there for way more than before.
> 
> For the same price now as T6 you can get 5-40 Schaeffers full syn.


I looked on Amazon last night for trans-hydraulic oil and it was way way high. I have been using amazon more and more but not for that

As for Schaeffers that and Cen-Pe-Co are not names I have heard of in awhile but I see they are still around.


----------



## Bill G (Jul 8, 2022)

sean donato said:


> No everyone crying about one brand not being available. There's plenty of brands thats not Rotella on shelves. Like I said earlier, I too prefer the Rotella brand, but I got delvac because I couldn't get the Rotella.


Plenty of Rotella here. I can send you some but the shipping is a bugger to eastern PA.


----------



## cookies (Jul 8, 2022)

Synthetic oils will push through cork gaskets and weep/seep oil, synthetics pass through rope seals quickly enough to drip. Use rubber/viton/butal seals on older stuff and they are fine but you have to live with the drip using rope/packing seals. At the end of the 60's rope seas went away and full circle rubber lip seals became the main stay for crank seals.


----------



## Lightning Performance (Jul 9, 2022)

cookies said:


> Synthetic oils will push through cork gaskets and weep/seep oil, synthetics pass through rope seals quickly enough to drip. Use rubber/viton/butal seals on older stuff and they are fine but you have to live with the drip using rope/packing seals. At the end of the 60's rope seas went away and full circle rubber lip seals became the main stay for crank seals.


But many don't understand the why. I do.
So when your stuck with parts only available in older NOS with no aftermarket support or no updates available... But but, others know better about leaks and that isn't true according to some.

The truth is the uneducated about older engines like to chime-in to be right. Bet your last dollar they read it on the internet.

I figured things might have changed being the internet has so much information available. I find it less helpful all the time doing R&D stuff. The money will shout this or that and the masses eat it up. Your being led by corporate money, fact. Finding the truth is never easy about the old stuff unless you have been there. Burying information by paying to be on a search engines top listings for customer acquisition or some sales pitch is precisely how search engines work now. You might not be tracked but your still lead. The real information may be buried thirty pages deep now days or removed via a corporation.


----------

